# Yaelic



## johan (19/6/14)

Has anyone ever tried Yaelic e-liquids: http://www.yaeliq.com/steal.html

They're running a special at the moment on certain e-liquids; $10 for 100mL


----------



## Xhale (19/6/14)

uk and usa people buy from them often enough. I havent, but people I know have, and it is good stuff. Perhaps they dont push the marketing angle as hard as other vendors, but there is nothing wrong with their juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/6/14)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/yaeliq-e-liquid.317/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (19/6/14)

Interesting. 

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/general-e-liquid-reviews/432369-yaeliqs-juices.html

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (19/6/14)

Thanks saw it goes back to 14 Nov 2013.


----------

